# Synchroniser docs Ipad avec Pc



## Rollmops (4 Février 2013)

Salut à tous 

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me conseiller :


Quel est est le meilleur moyen de synchroniser mes docs Pages et Numbers avec mon Pc en dehors de la manip avec le câble et Itunes ?


Merci


----------



## Lauange (4 Février 2013)

Slt, Un compte dropbox par exemple ?


----------



## Rollmops (4 Février 2013)

Merci Lauange mais Dropbox ne fonctionne qu'avec des photos...

J'ai essayé Sendtodropbox mais ça ne fonctionne pas : j'ai un message "Mail delivery system" à chaque fois...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (7 Février 2013)

Il faut que tu envoies (de ton iPad) sur ton adresse mail ton document sous Pages, .doc ou .pdf et l'ouvrir avec Office sur ton PC.
C'est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas encore faire directement sur Dropbox cependant...


----------



## Lauange (7 Février 2013)

Hello

Pour utiliser du cloud, il faut utiliser le webdav. J'ai vu que skydrive est compatible avec du webdav, mais je n'y arrive pas. Si qqun a un tuto mieux fait que ce que j'ai trouvé dans google, je suis preneur.


----------

